# Bwah haha mk. I



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Eat your heart out Bill Hayes...... Lol $5.00 daisy slingshot, tupperware stock, 1/4" bolt, 2 washers, and one nUt lol!!!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't make out how the band and ammo is held back or released.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea. I would really appreciate an explanation of how you cock and fire it. Also, why are the forks so far back behind the forearm of the stock? Wouldn't you get more power by moving the forks forward? Was the stock just something you had lying about, or did you buy it just for this purpose?

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Stock to shoulder, hold with left hand draw and fire with right, if right handed


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Charles, i am six to ten steps ahead of you. This was made in 25 minutes, mk II version will be different. All scrap materials mcgyvered together fast.

Not to hard to figure out if you have shot a rifle.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So is there a trigger mechanism or is this just a sling mounted to a stock and drawn and fired traditionally?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Drawn n fired traditionally now, trigger mechanism later..


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Came up with a new design based on this.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

can't wait to see the trigger mechanism one


----------

